# SDXH166D vs Other top line sound



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Any body tried these yet and have an opinion. I'm planning on buying a couple.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I bet I could do better sound with Soundtraxx for about the same price!


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Soundtraxx for 60 bucks yes please LOL


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep your right I can't do $60 for Soundtraxx.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, if they were even close I'd go with Soundtraxx. The thing about Soundtraxx is I know the sound and performance are excellent even from my only experience with the Soundvalue decoder. $35 more and you still have to buy a speaker and baffle. I can't do it right now. Maybe next year after I have all my trackwork and panels working the way I want them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hutch said:


> Yeah, if they were even close I'd go with Soundtraxx. The thing about Soundtraxx is I know the sound and performance are excellent even from my only experience with the Soundvalue decoder. $35 more and you still have to buy a speaker and baffle. I can't do it right now. Maybe next year after I have all my trackwork and panels working the way I want them.


Well actually I can do most Soundtraxx for only $19 more and if you send me a PM I might do even better.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm almost ready to buy a sound decoder or 2 but before I buy the expensive Tsunami, has anyone tried the new Digitraxx sound decoder? I sent NIMT a pm but he seems to be missing in action again. Are you there??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hutch, 
I don't know how or who your sending PM's too, because I haven't gotten a single one from you?
I'll Pm you my email and you can try that.


----------

